# Anybody Want Me To Draw Their Fish?



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Does anybody want me to draw them fish? It can be a betta or and other breed of fish, and the picture doesnt have to be a side view. It can be any view for a picture.

The picture are drawn on my tablet through an app that I use, and I have done them like this before. You can look at my threads for examples. I am also going to use about the same form on my last one, just with some things added

Fish Name-
Line Drawing or Full Color Drawing-
Spray paint or regular paint background-
What color do you want your fishes name in-
If not a betta, what breed of fish is it-


----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Fish name - blue
Full color drawing
Spray paint backround
I want my fishes name in black
My betta fish is my pro pic 

Thankyouu sm ❤


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I forgot one thing on the form to fill out. What color do you want the background?


----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)

white  thankyouuu!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here he is. Since I couldn't do a white spray paint background, I did a grayish blue background. I hope that is OK.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Fish Name- Yuki
Line Drawing or Full Color Drawing- Color
Spray paint or regular paint background- spray paint blue 
What color do you want your fishes name in- yellow
If not a betta, what breed of fish is it-lyre tail Guppy


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here's Yuki. I tried my best on him. Sorry it took so long. I had to go take care of my horses.


----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Awe thankyouu!! It came out perfect❤❤


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

TripleChrome said:


> Here's Yuki. I tried my best on him. Sorry it took so long. I had to go take care of my horses.



This is so awesome! Thank you:yourock:


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Mind if I ask for Jasmine? Her body is aqua green and her fins are red. Regular paint and your choice of drawing. Colour of her name could be red?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Jasmine. It was the closest I could get to aqua green and the most red I could see in her fins.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could I have one of my new betta Ponyo?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes. I will make one after I get out of school in about 5 hours.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry it took longer than expected. I just lost my favorite horse, a rejected Thoroughbred from racing because she didn't have the right bloodlines, to colic. And now I am losing my Corry Cat Silver. My final corry. I am stressed because of all that_ but hopefully you like the drawing of Ponyo, even though I don't think it turned out as good as I usually do these.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

TripleChrome said:


> Sorry it took longer than expected. I just lost my favorite horse, a rejected Thoroughbred from racing because she didn't have the right bloodlines, to colic. And now I am losing my Corry Cat Silver. My final corry. I am stressed because of all that_ but hopefully you like the drawing of Ponyo, even though I don't think it turned out as good as I usually do these.




Aww Thank you I love it I think Ponyo does too.


----------

